# Manchester?



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Manchester U.K.

What do you know about Manchester? Have you been to Manchester? and what reminds you of Manchester the most?

I would like to hear from foreigners but, would like to hear from anyone in the U.K. outside of Manchester.

Even if you have not heard anything of Manchester i would still like to know.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I went to Manchester at the weekend.

But I do only live 90kms away 

I don't think it's too well known as a destination for international tourists, most foreigners visiting the city seem to be business trips, immigrants, football fans or students. 

Pretty much all those people I know who've been to the city have enjoyed it though, and were surprised that it wasn't a run-down industrial hellhole. It's an attractive and vibrant city with an interesting history that would make a good city break destination for people from around Europe. It's not going to rival Paris or Rome but it could easily compete with Bilbao or Cologne.


----------



## szamizdat (May 13, 2008)

Boddington's - "The Cream of Manchester" :cheers:
Neil, the only other thing I can comment on is about the music. Oh God, the music that comes out of that city! My favorites: The Chameleons, Joy Division, The Fall, The Smiths, Buzzcocks, Magazine, Morrissey (yeah, I think he's great), The Stones Roses, Happy Mondays, New Order, Herman's Hermits, Inspiral Carpets, The Bee Gees (it's debatable, but they are kind of from there), Charlatans, Black Grape... I know there is more (like Oasishno, but that is what comes to mind. For modern stuff, I guess Elbow, Doves, and Working For A Nuclear Free City are all pretty good. Now if only The Jam and Clash were from there, it WOULD be the greatest city ever. 
I'm from a typical mid-sized midwestern city, but it is pretty music crazy. You wouldn't think someone from Omaha would know about this stuff, but we have quite a few record stores, venues and people who like to talk about music in general. We are known for our underground music scene, but it doesn't even come close to Manchester. 
I've actually never been to the UK at all, but I've met a few Mancs and I liked them pretty well. A bartender at a really cool, divey bar here is from Manchester... wait, I guess that's the only Manc I know. One of my best friend's wife is from Leeds, but I guess that really doesn't count at all now does it? She says generally good things about, but she has an insane amount of Northern Pride. 
Development wise, I have absolutely no idea. I met the lead singer of an indie band once who also loves Manchester music and he described it as the Philadelphia of England - it's kind of rough and all, but it's a big, exciting place that has a lot of potential. I hope that doesn't offend you, I'm not even sure if that's a compliment or not, I hope it is.
Sorry if this post is a little lengthy, but in summation I would like to go some day and see the place that some of my heroes came from. I guess I did get to meet Mark Burgess from the Chameleons once here in Omaha. 
That's just an outsider's view of a city he has never been to who happens to be from the American Midwest. 
Oh yeah, and United, George Best and what not! 
That's it,
-Bryan.


----------



## szamizdat (May 13, 2008)

Also, I just looked at Jonesy's photos and wanted to thank him or her for posting them. I don't think I've ever seen such an extensive set of photos for Manchester. I definately have to go now.
-Bryan.


----------



## Manchester Planner (Aug 19, 2005)

szamizdat said:


> Boddington's - "The Cream of Manchester" :cheers:


Now made in Luton. :|


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

I was in Manchester maybe two years back. I loved it. Granted my attention lay primarily on Canal Street, but I got to explore central Manchester and thought it was fantastic. Next trip back to England, I may skip Heathrow and fly BMI to Manchester. I need to play around the North a bit, so that's the plan.


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you for all your coments. Glad you like the music szamizdat you must come and feel the vibe. Can i just have some more comments please!!


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Hi there, i'm an international student in the UK from Malaysia.There are many nice restaurants in Manchester, IMO the city has one of the best Chinese, Indian and other Asian cuisines in the whole of the UK, sometimes better than London's! The Old Trafford stadium fascinates me of course because before this i only see it on the tele. The Chinatown's also better than the one in London. Hmm, what else. Malls, parks, the University of Manchester. I would move to Manchester if i were to settle down in the UK. Hope that explains how much i like Manchester. 

It's a vibrant city and it's my favourite city in the UK after London.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ I read about your trip to Manchester on your blog, I found it by accident one day when googling for photos of Tesco :laugh:


----------



## Woodstock88 (Mar 19, 2008)

"United Manchester " Football team or smthing.


----------

